# How can I gain weight



## Tom1171 (May 31, 2017)

Hi I'm 5foot11
9 stone.

im so skinny

age 21

Whatever I eat I don't put weight on. I constantly eating as well

You got any tips or hints to put weight on.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Eat more, drink calories, normally those who say they eat loads actually don't when they work it out, I'm at 3500 calories and having to force my dinner down

a shake with full fat milk, whey, oats, peanut butter, bananas, evoo all blended makes an excellent 1-1.5k calories that's easy to take in

use my fitness pal and track everything for a week, then add in food until you start growing!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

If you're eating 2500 calories and not gaining weight, eat 3000, if no gain eat 3500 etc etc.

one meal for example:

Breakfast: 300g Porridge, mixed with 50g whey protein and full fat milk and 3 dessert spoons peanut butter (60g).

5 whole eggs, 5 egg whites fried or scrambled on 3 pieces of toast. (must be 1500 cals right there).

Just keep smashing the calories throughout the day.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You're not eating enough or you'd weigh more than the average woman.


----------



## Tom1171 (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys really appreciate it. I'm just going eat loads more! Then if I put weight on start the gym!


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

If you say you eat loads then let's hear how much caleries a day your having. List the amount of food your having in a typical day then we could help you better


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

If your eating enough protein and complex carbs to fuel your workouts and training hard with heavy compound moves then you can put weight on if your 9 stone at 5'11 and only 21


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> 300g Porridge


 Jesus Christ, that's a lot of oatmeal that mate. most I eat is 200g and at times, that can be a bit of a chore.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Tom1171 said:


> Thanks for the help guys really appreciate it. I'm just going eat loads more! Then if I put weight on start the gym!


 Ah right sorry thought you had started lifting already.

probably eat a lot less than I had put.

Track foods with myfitnesspal and just keep upping the calories on a weekly basis.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Tom1171 said:


> Thanks for the help guys really appreciate it. I'm just going eat loads more! Then if I put weight on start the gym!


 Do it the other way around, Jesus, lifting right now will warm up your central nervous system, help your body get itself into a state for building muscle with extra hormones, inc growth and testosterone, and combine it with eating more, but in reality your eating nothing or you'd weigh more than 9 stone! Good luck!!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jack of blades said:


> If your eating enough protein and complex carbs to fuel your workouts and training hard with heavy compound moves then you can put weight on if your 9 stone at 5'11 and only 21


 That isn't really true. (Fat is important, carbs aren't just about training and total calories matter more than either.)

I'd suggest Myfitnesspal to help the OP to consistently eat more calories, whilst ensuring they eat enough protein (ballpark 100g per day).

I'm naturally skinny and have a strong tendency to undereat if I don't plan/track my diet, and suspect the OP is similar.


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

Tom1171 said:


> Hi I'm 5foot11
> 9 stone.
> 
> im so skinny
> ...


 Reading this is like a blast from the past for me, it reminds me of myself.

A friend of mine is currently going through this same thing, he says he eats a lot... when I ask what he typically has, 12pm lunch he has chicken and chips, sugary s**t inbetween, and his mum makes a "massive" curry most evenings...he thinks because he eats twice until he is bloated he has eaten a sufficient amount of food... that's incorrect.

The thing that worked for me - time your meals... don't eat to cure your hunger... eat because you want to grow. This line of thought has helped me over the last few years.

I work in an office with our own kitchen luckily.. so my typical midweek routine is as follows:

7:30am - Protein/Oat shake with full fat milk

(At Work) 11am/1pm/4pm - Whatever i have cooked, usually tuna pasta / fish and vegetables / Bolognaise / Chicken and vegetables, etc... i have quite large portions and sometimes I have to force it down..

In between I will also snack on flapjacks, nut butters, nuts, sometimes dark chocolate.

8pm - Gym

Post workout, Usually mums cooked so i have a meal and a shake shortly after right before bed.

I have absolutely no idea how many calories it all works out to, I have never tracked them.

Just use common sense mate and periodise a timetable for food around your work schedule. Just keep scavenging every few hours.

I don't know how many people will agree with the above, in regards to calorie counting, but my way has changed my life, it is simple and my body is now accustom to eating regularly.. I always struggled to gain in the past bro, your not alone on that, but growing is something well within your power to achieve! I am up by almost 3 stone the past few years. You can do it to mate.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I was 10 stone at 6'2'' when I started. I also thought I ate a lot, but in the grand scheme of things I ate f**k all. Start the gym and start lifting NOW, eat at maintenance or just above (according to this calculator https://www.iifym.com/iifym-calculator/) and you will gain a nice amount of muscle while staying lean.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

You need to find the secret map that will lead you to the magical bridge. Under that bridge you'll find a little goblin who will ask you to guess his name. If you guess correctly within 3 tries he'll bestow upon you the elixir of Marmaduke. Drink said elixir and you will start to gain weight.

Jesus fu**ing Christ.....


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

if you can't eat it, then drink it. Easy to get a 1000cals into a shake. Whole milk, peanut butter, whey, olive oil, etc

Had the same issue at your age, was a rake with a 6 pack and was eating like mad.

Don't over complicate your training either. It will hinder your progress. Big basic compound movements like dead lifts squats bench press etc, don't piss about with 3 different types of bicep curls

Weights gainers are a waste of money avoid

No need to get too fussy on diet eating tuna and chicken all day,

Make sure you protein content is up, use powders if you like

Yes and count calories using MyFitnessPal


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Starz said:


> Jesus Christ, that's a lot of oatmeal that mate. most I eat is 200g and at times, that can be a bit of a chore.


 i used to f#cking hate porridge but adding cinnamon, dried fruits, peanut butter and raisins etc and its not bad. Dump the shortfall into a shake


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Tom1171 said:


> Then if I put weight on start the gym!


 Like others have said start the gym now. It will provide the stimulus for muscle growth and increase your appetite.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

JohhnyC said:


> i used to f#cking hate porridge but adding cinnamon, dried fruits, peanut butter and raisins etc and its not bad. Dump the shortfall into a shake


 I have mine like this, mixed up with milk and a scoop of vanilla protein powder. Then pour mixed selection of berries, each serving of berries 1/5 day, and peel banana and mix it all up, goes to like a light purple colour and tastes delicious. Staple PWO meal, when bulking.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Starz said:


> I have mine like this, mixed up with milk and a scoop of vanilla protein powder. Then pour mixed selection of berries, each serving of berries 1/5 day, and peel banana and mix it all up, goes to like a light purple colour and tastes delicious. Staple PWO meal, when bulking.
> View attachment 142629


 Are you eating that cold?

Must try the vanilla powder, choc ones don't go well with it.

I also crush up honey roasted peanuts, gives a bit of bite to it. Problem with some of the dried fruit is that they can be coated with a sugar.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

JohhnyC said:


> Are you eating that cold?
> 
> Must try the vanilla powder, choc ones don't go well with it.
> 
> I also crush up honey roasted peanuts, gives a bit of bite to it. Problem with some of the dried fruit is that they can be coated with a sugar.


 Sugar content isn't actually high as you'd think, with that meal. I was rather surprised when I checked overall content. I eat it cool, not cold, but not really warm either.

The protein powder and berries mixed up, cool it right down. Yeah, I sometimes use chocolate, but gets sickly after a while, as with most foods, vanilla flavour goes down a treat with oatmeal ime.

That's actually BSN Syntha 6 cookies & cream flavour, but it edges towards being vanilla imo


----------

